# Broken Laptop Hinge, how to fix?



## Xazax (Mar 2, 2011)

Well my friends were messing around wresting each other and just so happen to fall on my laptop, luckily they didnt kill the thing it still works fine and the screen isnt broken however the right laptop hinge has broken, and i was wondering how to fix it? the hinge doesnt even move at all i cant move it with my finger or tools it seems stuck pretty good and i honestly dont know why, would it be safe to superglue or something else? im afraid if i do that it wont open at all!


----------



## overclocker (Mar 2, 2011)

Brighter pics would help a lot.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 2, 2011)

Well there not much i can do about that the flash is too bright... and without flash is what u see i tried but it only a Kodak camera


----------



## overclocker (Mar 2, 2011)

try putting it close to a light with out a flash that would be better I think.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 2, 2011)

Updated again with better pics


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Buy same model with a busted screen and broken keyboard "??" 

Next time treat your stuff better X
/sarcasm

LOL


----------



## overclocker (Mar 3, 2011)

thin steel you can bend and screw to the bottom of the laptop and hinge?


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 3, 2011)

Google the model, there are places you can buy replacement parts from. Even going to the manufacturer you might be able to get a new hinge. Personally, i wouldnt mess around with patching, just fix it right the first time ya know. I rebuilt a few laptops and really didnt have issues finding parts for em online, though if its a newer laptop it might be a little more difficult. 

My 2cents.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 3, 2011)

http://sparepartworld.com/sager-not...er-notebook-m57ru/index.php/cPath/11773_35258

found this, and found the part but 100 is pretty steep.. also upon futher inspect it seem the hinge is totally stuck it wont even move an inch...


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 3, 2011)

I found this: http://www.notebook-doctor.com/it-pi-n-Display_hinge_left_for_Sager_Notebook_M57RU-pId-1654216.html. Its slightly cheaper, seems they are rather proud of that little hinge.

You may have to take the displat apart to move it. I cant really tell from the pix.


Edit, still looking.....


Wow, not too uch out there for that one...i havent heard of that bran until now. Maybe the ppl that broke it owe ya 100 bucks eh?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 3, 2011)

As others said need better pics.  Maybe do search for the broken part under the model of your laptop ( maybe even ebay ).

Although the best way to fix it is having those who broke it in the 1st place to have it fixed lol...


----------



## viczulis (Mar 3, 2011)

E-Bay I get alot of pieces parts for laptops there.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 3, 2011)

Notebook i have is a Sager M57RU its near impossible to find...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 3, 2011)

well from experience I can tell you that it's impossible to glue them together using glues or epoxy resign. If you have a spot welder maybe you could try that but not sure if it will meld.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> well from experience I can tell you that it's impossible to glue them together using glues or epoxy resign. If you have a spot welder maybe you could try that but not sure if it will meld.



I would do like half said, take the hinge all the way off and go to the on post auto shop (NEAR MWR next to northgate) then have one of the auto tech weld it with a tig welder


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would do like half said, take the hinge all the way off and go to the on post auto shop (NEAR MWR next to northgate) then have one of the auto tech weld it with a tig welder



If they don't accept it because it's too small, you could try asking at a jewelry store. They do fine welding in some of them.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 3, 2011)

stick blue tac on it?


----------

